# Thinking of adding Diamond Points thru a Marketplace Resale



## amatokj (Apr 12, 2019)

We are looking at a DRI ad for 15,000 points at Sedona in the TUG marketplace. Diamond has been cagey about the transaction (no suprise)... ie: it can only be used in the US Collection, no Club benefits etc. We are currently silver members with 15,000 points but the additional points will not place us into gold because we haven't purchased from Diamond.  

Can anyone who had done this share some insight?


----------



## cindyc (Apr 12, 2019)

If you like Sedona, have you considered a deeded week?  We own at Sedona Summitt and MF are a lot lower for 2019 about $980 for a 2 BD LO Annual, floating Red.  

I have had good success using their internal trading program for deeded owners.  Not perfect, but good enough for me.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 12, 2019)

The other problem is that you can not truly combine the 15k and 15k to make a fantastic 30k Reservation by length or Unit Size. You would make 1 Reservation using your Developer Points 15k Points in the US Collection. Then make another consecutive Reservation using your resell 15k Points. But it is 2 separate Reservation.

DRI is not being cagey. They are simply stating the DRI facts. Resell Points get no Club or Loyalty Benefits and they can only be used to Book directly in their Home Collection. They can be rolled over into the next year.

I am assuming your 15k Developer Points are also USA Collection. If you bought this 15K resell and then bought an additional 7,500 Developer Points you could have the 15k resell Points rolled/merged into regular Account so that they do get loyalty and Club Benefits. So you would end up with 37,500 Points.


----------



## amatokj (Apr 12, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The other problem is that you can not truly combine the 15k and 15k to make a fantastic 30k Reservation by length or Unit Size. You would make 1 Reservation using your Developer Points 15k Points in the US Collection. Then make another consecutive Reservation using your resell 15k Points. But it is 2 separate Reservation.
> 
> DRI is not being cagey. They are simply stating the DRI facts. Resell Points get no Club or Loyalty Benefits and they can only be used to Book directly in their Home Collection. They can be rolled over into the next year.
> 
> I am assuming your 15k Developer Points are also USA Collection. If you bought this 15K resell and then bought an additional 7,500 Developer Points you could have the 15k resell Points rolled/merged into regular Account so that they do get loyalty and Club Benefits. So you would end up with 37,500 Points.



Good point! ... We are happy with the US Collection and this strategy may work well for us.


----------



## amatokj (Apr 13, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The other problem is that you can not truly combine the 15k and 15k to make a fantastic 30k Reservation by length or Unit Size. You would make 1 Reservation using your Developer Points 15k Points in the US Collection. Then make another consecutive Reservation using your resell 15k Points. But it is 2 separate Reservation.
> 
> DRI is not being cagey. They are simply stating the DRI facts. Resell Points get no Club or Loyalty Benefits and they can only be used to Book directly in their Home Collection. They can be rolled over into the next year.
> 
> I am assuming your 15k Developer Points are also USA Collection. If you bought this 15K resell and then bought an additional 7,500 Developer Points you could have the 15k resell Points rolled/merged into regular Account so that they do get loyalty and Club Benefits. So you would end up with 37,500 Points.



Quick question... can the Resell points be used to book "Point Saver" reservations?


----------



## tperez (Apr 13, 2019)

To add to our developer purchased points, we picked up some resale in the U.S. collection as well since we frequently stay in those resorts.  Our experience has been that while we do see some points deals with the resale points, we see more points deals with the developer purchased points.  We haven't been able to figure out when or why.  So, we'll search using our developer purchased accounts and if we find a points deal in the U.S. Collection, I'll just swap accounts and do the same search in the resale purchased account and if the same deal is there, we'll book it first with the resale points.  With the resale points a separate account is created on the website, but you only log on once and you can easily switch between the two accounts.  As someone else mentioned, resale points can be rolled forward so that also adds flexibility to their usage.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 13, 2019)

amatokj said:


> Quick question... can the Resell points be used to book "Point Saver" reservations?



We did last summer at KBC. But I had to call in. 1 Reservation for the first 4 days with resell Points. Then a second consecutive Reservation for the other days to total a week. This was 2 Reservations but we stayed in the same Unit and did not have to check out and check in.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 13, 2019)

tperez said:


> To add to our developer purchased points, we picked up some resale in the U.S. collection as well since we frequently stay in those resorts.  Our experience has been that while we do see some points deals with the resale points, we see more points deals with the developer purchased points.  We haven't been able to figure out when or why.  So, we'll search using our developer purchased accounts and if we find a points deal in the U.S. Collection, I'll just swap accounts and do the same search in the resale purchased account and if the same deal is there, we'll book it first with the resale points.  With the resale points a separate account is created on the website, but you only log on once and you can easily switch between the two accounts.  As someone else mentioned, resale points can be rolled forward so that also adds flexibility to their usage.



I believe one reason you do not see as many Resorts is that you can only use resell Points in DRI owned/managed Resorts and not all the affiliates. With my Hawaiian Club resell Points I could only see KBC, Point at Poipu, and Modern Honolulu.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 13, 2019)

amatokj said:


> Quick question... can the Resell points be used to book "Point Saver" reservations?



Point savers are authorized for all members of the US Collection in the Collection instruments. So resale owners get these discounts. Diamond also offers "Club discounts," like 75% discount for XYZ dates. These can often be offered well before the 59 day window. Resale owners do not get these discounts. 

Also, Diamond is not required to offer Point Saver discounts and, recently, there have been increasing reports that no Point Saver discounts are available at particular resorts. This applies to both resale and retail point owners.


----------

